# Hilfe, kann tif nicht kopieren oder ausschneiden!



## GenBerlin (18. Oktober 2007)

Liebe user !

Bitte dringend um einen Tip: Wenn ich in Photoshop 7.0 in WinXP eine Tif Datei öffne, kann ich diese weder ausschneiden oder kopieren. Die Felder sind nur grau. Es geht auch nicht, wenn ich mit String/A vorher eine Auswahl treffe. Bei jpg ist alles kein Problem, aber bei Tif gehts eben nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2007)

Ist die Datei vielleicht im Farbmodus auf indizierte Farbe gestellt?

Gruß


----------



## GenBerlin (19. Oktober 2007)

Leider nein, steht auf RGB-Farbe und 16 Bit.....


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Oktober 2007)

Dann mach mal 8-Bit daraus. Geht es jetzt?

Alex


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
- Ebene von Hintergrundebene auf normal (doppelklick)
- Prüfen ob ebene fixiert ist
- Manchmal entsteht ein Programm internFehler, Bild neuladen oder Ps neustarten


----------



## GenBerlin (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich danke Euch vielmals, nachdem ich auf 8 Bit gestellt habe ging es. Weiß jemand warum es nicht in 16 Bit geht? Hängt es vielleicht mit der Speicherkapazität meines Rechners zusammen? Und verliere ich nicht Qualität wenn ich auf 8 Bit runtergehe?


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

GenBerlin hat gesagt.:


> Ich danke Euch vielmals, nachdem ich auf 8 Bit gestellt habe ging es. Weiß jemand warum es nicht in 16 Bit geht? Hängt es vielleicht mit der Speicherkapazität meines Rechners zusammen? Und verliere ich nicht Qualität wenn ich auf 8 Bit runtergehe?



Nein, nein,nein  es geht einfach nicht mit Ps7. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit Ps7 in16bit kannst Du auch nicht viel mit Filtern einstellen. Ab Ps- Cs Version geht es schon kontinuierlich viel mehr obwohl mit Cs 3 hat Adobe eine richtige Monstrum rausgegeben der viel schlimmer ist Alls alle Vorgänger bis heute, was nützen mir alle die neue Filter und ein paar Erneuerungen wenn es nicht flott genug ist oder ständig abstürzt  oder...

In 16Bit mach die Tonkorrektur, Farbton usw. und dann kannst ruhig weiter in 8Bit arbeiten, allerdings das Original wird dabei nicht übeschreibt sondern erhalten, man weist ja nie


----------



## GenBerlin (20. Oktober 2007)

Artpet ich danke Dir für die Erleuchtung! Denke auch daß 8 Bit für meine Zwecke dann immer noch reichen. Falls nicht kann ich mir ja Cs noch holen. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Artpet (20. Oktober 2007)

viel Spasssssssssss


----------

